
A Photo/Video/Sharing App in Python - CaiGengYang
So, I want finally decided to design a photo&#x2F;image&#x2F;video sharing app that i can test on users and use it to apply for YCombinator next year after I have gotten a significant number of users to test and love it.<p>Is Python a good language to program this in? How &#x2F; where do i start ? Any suggestions &#x2F; resources &#x2F; recommendations appreciated ! Thanks a lot!
======
nceruchalu
If python is your strong suit then it is definitely a good language to program
this in. Instagram was built on python.

Don't forget many great apps are built on many different languages. I think
you should focus on using what you know to get your product out there as
quickly as possible.

Good luck and I hope this helps :)

~~~
CaiGengYang
Just started learning how to program and only gone through the Python course
on CodeAcademy.

Is there a good video tutorial online that shows step-by-step how to create a
basic webpage in Python ?

~~~
nceruchalu
Sorry for the late reply. Yes indeed. You can try out the django book, for
step by step guides on getting things done in Django.
[https://github.com/jacobian-
archive/djangobook.com](https://github.com/jacobian-archive/djangobook.com)

I only propose Django because that's what I use for creating websites with
Python.

